# Ranger F3..Murray built Buzz Bike?



## Siestabikes (Feb 25, 2020)

i picked this up the other day and after poking around it seems it might have been a Murray. Murray Buzz bike looks similar


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 26, 2020)

The F3 Ranger on the guard shows what it was. A 3 speed. The rear wheel, crank, sprocket, forks are not correct. They made many different models using the F series frames. Cool Score!


----------



## Siestabikes (Feb 26, 2020)

I spent the afternoon fixing and changing things. i robbed the 26" fork from a junk bike because it's a close color, put on a 40t  ring, drilled and tapped the chainring holes, changed the headset cups, and added a tall sissy bar and brake. i dont have chrome wheels yet but it would be nice to keep it a 3 speed but a 5 speed wheel is easier to come by


----------



## Siestabikes (Mar 5, 2020)

For those with skinny tubed frames like my red Ranger above, what cable clamps are you using. i have the small traditional black plastic male/female press fit on hand but would like something that clamps or screws together


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 5, 2020)

Search on Ebay  NOS Huffy Rail Slingshot Muscle Bike Bicycle Brake Shift CABLE CLIPS Clamps  They should work.


----------



## Siestabikes (Mar 6, 2020)

The finished product. Rides well despite the longer fork and front brake/fender hack


----------



## j69rr (Mar 8, 2020)

Very nice, I always loved the 5 speeds. I like your custom brake on the fork. Is the chain wheel off a multi speed BMX bike?


----------



## Siestabikes (Mar 10, 2020)

thanks j69rr. the chain wheel was the biggest tooth count that would accept a multi speed chain i had. it was in my one piece crank pile so i dont know what it was off. i would have preferred full chrome coloring but the circular black seems to work. i went with a longer crank because the fork was taller and could get away with it


----------

